# Transisot oder Triacschaltung für Analogausgang einer Logo!



## maxi (8 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit den Analogausgang der Logo 0-10V max. 50mA 
eine LED Leiste ansteuern.

Ich benötige hierfür eine Verstärkerschaltung um die 0-10V 50mA auf 0-10V 1A oder mehr zu verstärken.

Grüsse


----------



## elektrönchen (10 Juni 2006)

Hallo, da du dich mit der Materie anscheinend nicht so gut auskennst, halte ich jetzt keine großen Erklärungen ab sondern verweise dich gerade an die Seite "ELektronik-KOmpendium.de", dort suchst mal nach den Stichworten "Operationsverstärker" oder "OP-amp" . Da bekommst auch noch neben diversen Beispielen die Grundlagen dazu.
Gruß elektrönchen


----------



## maxi (10 Juni 2006)

Nene,
habe das vor einigen Jahren als Telekomminikationstechniker schon mal richtig gelernt in Verstärkertechnik.
Aber wenn man es 10 Jahre nimmer macht alles vergisst 
Hättest du nicht einfach einen Schaltplan für mich?

Ich dachte da eher an einen FET.
0-10V Eingangspegel max. 50mA und 0-10V Ausgangspegel mit 1A oder mehr


----------



## elektrönchen (10 Juni 2006)

Das kommt drauf an. Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass du die LEDs dimmen willst. Ein FET ist mehr als ein spannungsgesteurter Schalter mit sehr geringer Stromaufnahme zu sehen, aber um ein/aus zu schalten ist er ideal.
Gruß elektrönchen


----------



## maxi (10 Juni 2006)

Will doch nicht ein aus schalten.
Das währe ja simpel zu bauen und dafür brauche ich ja nur einen Ausgang.

Ich will einen Treiber bzw. Verstärker


----------



## elektrönchen (11 Juni 2006)

Probier´s einfach mal mit einem JFET mit entsprechender Kennlinie.
Gruß elektrönchen


----------



## maxi (12 Juni 2006)

Danke dir,
bin aber zu Dummie das Kennblatt zu lesen 
Habe bei Conrad geguckt und die haben auch 2 verscheiden JFET, allerdings peil ich das ned was da nun die Vertärkerleistung ist.

Grüsse


----------



## maxmax (13 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
schau mal bei http://www.bader-frankfurt.de/ledschaltungen.htm
nach unten scrollen bis LED Dimmer
denke das ist das richtige:
http://www.bader-frankfurt.de/elek/ledpwmdimmer.jpg


----------

